# Terrifying Parvo news



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Too scary! Parvo is already terrifying, but mutant, resistant parvo... Jeesh.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this. My vet is a really well-meaning guy, but he doesn't seem to keep up-to-date enough for my tastes. (Yes, I am researching a new vet). I would like to forward this information on to him.

And is that Grove City, OHIO? I am in Ohio, and we are a bad, bad State for puppy millers, with very poor laws in place to combat them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not sure if it is Ohio. This is the only info that was sent to me. I have heard many times about the incredibly lax laws as far as animal protection. So sad.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay, now I am more confused.....

The new strain of parvo: Deadly new canine disease, or just another Internet rumor?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, me too! The link I posted was a personal experience with this from someone involved in a rescue group. Regardless, this entire thing is very scary!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with you, and I know you would only post something from a reliable source. I stall say a big "Thank You"!!! I always think, better safe than sorry. Now, I wonder which brand/type vaccine my dog was given, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, there is now info about at least two puppies from a Canadian breeder who four days after their arrival to their new homes in the US have developed Parvo. One puppy pulled through. The other has died. Not sure which strain, but Parvo is rearing its ugly head right now and we all need to be careful!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This was posted on a group I belong to on Facebook "Afghan Academy":

Please share....
....Via Ghita Jensen
From Tone Karlsen:
WARNING!!!!! For those of you who have attended the world dog show in Salzburg, beware that your dog might have caught the New Parvo strain from dogs from Cyprus. Monica, a Norwegian breeder of Jack Russel, lost her dog, Anton to parvo this morning in Cyprus. She brought her dogs to Cyprus before last weekends dog show .... Her dogs are vaccinated for Parvo of course. Some of the other dogs caught it also, but did not get that sick. The local vet in Cyprus told that a lot of dogs have come down sick after the show.

I'm not one to yell "Fire" when there's only smoke and I did a little more research online regarding the "new" parvo strain. From what I read, if your dog is adequately vaccinated for parvo in the first place, he or she SHOULD be protected from this strain as well - but to practice care and use common sense when taking dogs/puppies to places where lots of dogs gather. 

Parvo is a nasty, nasty virus. I became more familiar than I ever wanted to be with it when I managed a humane society here in my town. We did have some survivors, but more often than not we lost our patients who were infected with Parvo.

I hope everyone's pups stay healthy!!!


----------



## Fijismommy (May 18, 2012)

Several people in my area have been losing dogs to Parvo...a lot of older dogs who were vaccinated. I had a friend 2 hours from me loose her spoo puppy not too long ago from it and her niece that brought her dog over got it and died a couple of days later...her other spoo puppy is fine and hasn't had any signs of it and is being watched by the vet.

It seems to be very vicious this year, at least in our area.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Oh no*

This news is making me very worried and nervous. Our new puppy is due to come home in two weeks. Should I avoid playing outside with her?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of people here know this, but I lost a 7 month old spoo girl to parvo in January. She was a beautifully healthy, fully vaccinated pup. She was taken to the vet on a Thursday for vomiting and diarrhea (no blood in stool, no lethargy) and given anti-emetic and flagyl. She was energetic and outgoing so they didn't do further testing. On Friday she was lethargic, back to the vet and positive parvo test. "Caught it early, she's vaccinated, so she should be fine". They kept her at the vet. She went downhill until Monday morning, when she went completely comatose and we made the decision to put her to sleep. She went from a vibrant, lively, healthy pup to dead in 4 days. It was terrifying, and I'm still recovering from it mentally. My mind keeps telling me there is no way that she should have gotten sick, much less died from it, but she did. 

Just be careful out there, limit exposure to other dogs, don't over vaccinate to the point of causing more harm than good. I've read some research that claims that if the mother was vaccinated fairly close to becoming pregnant, her antibodies could be so strong that the pups own immune system doesn't kick in until well after the 16 week mark, and that it's better to space the vaccines out a little more and vaccinate for the last time around 6 months old. Who knows, really? I think more research needs to be done. Just keep your pups safe and practice caution when taking them outdoors, especially around other dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...I had no idea you lost a puppy and I am so sorry!!! Apparently the manufacturer of thee vaccine makes a big difference too, which is also scary, because how would the average person even know that?? There are some incredible links about all of this on my FB page. I will try to post links here.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Arreau, this girl had vaccines from two different manufacturers as a pup (she was vaccinated at 6 and 9 weeks before I got her, then her 12 and 16 weeks with me, so two different vets with two different vaccine companies). Both companies pitched in and covered all of her vet bills, which I found surprising and re-assuring, but obviously it did little to help with the heartache and I don't know that it really was a problem with the vaccine. 

Since then I've been researching and trying to find out more information about it. Any links you have I would love to check out and read! This pup wasn't *my* puppy, she belonged to the service dog school I volunteer with, but she lived with me and I trained her and loved her for 5 months. It was hard, and since then I have been under a "quarantine" period. No puppies in my house for 7 months :/ Only two more months to go, but even then I'm still terrified that my house is contaminated and paranoid that another puppy would get sick.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KidWhisperer said:


> This news is making me very worried and nervous. Our new puppy is due to come home in two weeks. Should I avoid playing outside with her?


Keep your puppy on your property. Do not let her play with dogs unless you know they are fully immunized. Shoes are the enemy, as they track germs all over. When we have young pups, shoes stay outside and get sprayed with a bleach and water solution, and hands get Purelled until the puppy has had its third shot and two weeks has passed. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One link...

The new strain of parvo: Deadly new canine disease, or just another Internet rumor?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Another link:

Animal Health


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am still so thankful that you posted this. I forwarded the info, and then found the other link asking if it was a rumor. Well, when I next attended a class at my club, I spoke with my favorite instructor about the info, and she said that, in our area, this is rampant and that she did know about it already. 

She is an amazing lady, who does an unbelievable amount of homeopathic treatment with a large number of dogs. I was in a class at the time, so I really didn't get to speak with her at length.


----------

